# Windows 2.0 System Requirements



## designed (Feb 2, 2005)

Would anybody happen to know what the official system requirements were for Windows 2.0?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't know about 2.0, but 2.03, 2.1, and 2.11 are listed in this article:*
*Windows Version History

HTH

Jerry


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

win 1.0 - announced in '83, not shipped until nov '85
- MS-DOS version 2.0
- Two double-sided disk drives or a hard disk
- 256K of memory or greater
- Graphics-adapter card

win2.0
- released dec '87

win2.03 11/87 
Requirements
- MS-DOS version 3.0
- Two double-sided disk drives or a hard disk
- 512K of memory or greater
- Graphics-adapter card



















win2.10 5/27/88 
Requirements
- 512K Memory
- MS-DOS version 3.0 or later
- One floppy-disk drive AND one hard disk (note that a hard disk is now required)
- Graphics adapter card (the box notes: IBM EGA, IBM VGA, IBM 8514, IBM CGA, Hercules Graphics Card, or compatibles)
- Use of the Microsoft Mouse is optional
- Packaged with 5.25-inch 1.2 megabyte disks OR 3.5-inch 720K disks, plus an order form for free 360K 5.25-inch disks

win286 2.1 june '88
[just repackaged win2.0 for intel's 80286 chip machines]

3.0 5/22/90 
Requirements
2.11 requirements plus the following:
- MS-DOS 3.1 or higher
- 640K Conventional Memory
- 256K Extended Memory


----------

